# Tithing on Net or Gross?



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 29, 2006)

For those who believe in tithing, should it be calculated on Net or Gross? Why?


----------



## Dan.... (Jul 29, 2006)

Net income is artificial. One's employer withholds a certain amount for taxes (on which you may or may not receive a positive refund), insurance, 401K, etc...

I vote gross income. 

Paying ones taxes is like paying ones utility bills. If you deduct taxes prior to paying tithe (hence net income), then why not deduct bills before paying tithe?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 29, 2006)

Well generally I do tithe on gross wages when talking about a paycheck; however what about your own business? Simplistic example. Say I spend $1 to make something and sell it for $1.10. If I tithe on the gross I actually have lost a penny. If I tithe on the increase--the net--, I make 9 cents.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jul 29, 2006)

In that case, the amount of money you earned was only 10 cents...you didn't earn 1.10. However, when we get our paychecks for $500 and $60 of that is taken out in taxes, it doesn't change the fact that we earned $500 and should tithe from that.


----------



## dkicklig (Jul 29, 2006)

Isn't the principle to tithe on the increase? So if there is no increase there is no tithe. So in your example you should tithe $.10 increase.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 29, 2006)

That is my thinking but what about taxes or other government "fees" on the sale of the $1.10 item? Is that an expense that goes against the net profit or not for purposes of calculating the tithe? If not, what are legitimate expenses that go against the net, and if so, why is that different than taxes on wages in an employee situation?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pc085.htm


----------



## Dan.... (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Well generally I do tithe on gross wages when talking about a paycheck; however what about your own business? Simplistic example. Say I spend $1 to make something and sell it for $1.10. If I tithe on the gross I actually have lost a penny. If I tithe on the increase--the net--, I make 9 cents.



The $0.10 that is left over is "net profits" (2005 - Schedule C, Line 31). This number is included as a portion of your total gross income (inserted on 2005 - 1040, line 12; total gross income is line 22).

To be clear, when I say tithe from "gross income," I mean the equivalent of line 22 on 2005-IRS 1040. 




> That is my thinking but what about taxes or other government "fees" on the sale of the $1.10 item? Is that an expense that goes against the net profit or not for purposes of calculating the tithe? If not, what are legitimate expenses that go against the net, and if so, why is that different than taxes on wages in an employee situation?



I'm not sure I am following, but if you mean the expenses listed on 2005 - Schedule C, lines 8-27, then those I would subtract before tithing.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2006)

Tithe is on the increase.

You can't tithe on what you don't have. Thus if the locusts or Philistines destroy your crop prior to harvest you have no increase--hence no tithe.

If your harvest is greatly reduced then you tithe on the (reduced) increase.

Since the govt. is acting like the locusts and "eating" your "harvest" prior to your geting it then you have a reduced increase.

You then tithe on this (lower) amount.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jul 31, 2006)

Gross income. Using the governement as an excuse is...hmmmmm inexcusable...


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 31, 2006)

Just "excel in giving" and you want have to worry about it. The _real Christians on fire for the Lord_ write 15% on the memo underline on their personal checks every week, and they give accordingly.


----------



## BrianLanier (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Just "excel in giving" and you want have to worry about it. The _real Christians on fire for the Lord_ write 15% on the memo underline on their personal checks every week, and they give accordingly.


----------



## BrianLanier (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pc085.htm



Good article / discussion!


----------



## satz (Aug 1, 2006)

I'am not sure exactly how the laws work in the US, but how would tax deductions and the like affect the question?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2006)

I am not "using the government as am excuse". I am (trying) to follow the scriptures.

All of the case law on tithing gives examples from an agrarian society. The teaching of scripture is clear it is on "increase".

Thus if I plant 10 bushels of seed to harvest 30 bushels my tithe is on 20 bushels (30 less 10 = an increase of 20). I can not tithe on the 5 bushels eaten by locusts prior to harvest since they do not in fact exist. You do not tithe on "theoretical" income but actual.

Thus in my case (a salesman on 100% commision) I aught to tithe on my increase. If I sell 1,000,000.00 at 10% (gross) commision my increase is NOT 100,000.00, it is closer to half that amount. After cost of sales is calculated (my seed) and taxes are withheld (the locusts) my actual increase is around 50,000.00 .

I find that the "tithe on gross" argument is usually made by people who are wage/salary earners and almost never made by self-employed, farmers, or salesmen on comission. the idea of "increase" seems lost on those who think in terms of one hour = $20.00.


----------



## govols (Aug 1, 2006)

So what if I have a decrease for the year, does the church owe me money? { there is no tongue in cheek smiley }

2 Corinthians 8:13 - 14

Should we " tithe " at all?



[Edited on 8-1-2006 by govols]

[Edited on 8-1-2006 by govols]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Should we " tithe " at all?
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> For those who believe in tithing, should it be calculated on Net or Gross? Why?


Hey; get your own thread!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes. That is the work of the deacons, to care for the physical needs of christians.


----------

